# gotta order my power draft setup and need some help...



## jerseydrew (Jan 2, 2013)

this weekend is going to be my first overnight. i am going to order a Guru but am having trouble deciding on going the cheap route or the expensive route.

choice 1: NanoQ with Maverick et-732

choice 2: CyberQ wifi

they both have plusses and minuses but i am having a hard time deciding, in reality i only need the first setup, but for only $120 more i can get 2 more meat probes and a whole bunch of gadgetry for ramp modes and stuff. 

let's hear your opinion.


----------



## frosty (Jan 2, 2013)

I like the power draft and Guru idea, but don't need one personally.

How about the Nano and a Maverick thermo from A-Maze-N Smoker?

If you don't need the ramp mode and the bells and whistles, they will possibly be more clutter than benefit.  Especially if you don't use the functions very often.

You can use the Maverick in the oven, and other locatons as well.

Which ever path you go, good luck!!!


----------



## bruno994 (Jan 2, 2013)

What kind of setup are you putting this on?  I am a fan of the idea as well, but not sure that I would ever go to either.  My RF pit controls very well, but is a fuel hog.  I am not so certain that I would get any more sleep at comps with the Guru than without, cause even with the Guru, you still got to manually put wood on the fire.


----------



## jerseydrew (Jan 2, 2013)

i have the WSM, so even without a controller i have at least 12+ hours of fuel in the thing at a time. this setup is primarily for overnight use so i can sleep while cooking a shoulder or brisket for the family and having to have it be ready for lunch time.


----------



## bruno994 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gotcha, I was figuring WSM or Egg.


----------



## jerseydrew (Jan 2, 2013)

i mean i guess i can go real cheap and just get the Maverick and have it beep at the minimum setting for adjustments. i just don't want to ruin the food when i have guests coming over. a secondary safety measure of a power draft system and the Maverick as a back up alert seems to be the best in my mind.


----------



## oldtoadbbq (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a WSM, and a lg BGE. I happened to tell the wife that a guru would be nice, and she got me a cyberQ wyfy for Christmas (love her). I was only looking at the DigiQ. Both my pits hold temps really well, I just thought the guru would be great for overnight cooks. The cyberQ is a little overkill for me, but now that I have it I love it. The extra meat probes are great for the WSM when I have butts on both the upper and lower shelves. Either way you go, Happy Smoking!


----------



## jerseydrew (Jan 3, 2013)

i ordered the digiQ hopefully it works well.


----------



## portlandroger (Jan 4, 2013)

I've done a number of 'over night' cooks, using only my Maverick.  It works fine, but I'll admit that the darn thing wakes me up to tend to my WSM too.  I'm seriously thinking of buying a DigiQ myself.  Heck - sometimes during the day I have to tend to temp fluctuations and it seems that the Guru will eliminate them.

I'll enjoy hearing how you like it, and any tips you have as to working it properly!


----------

